# Kitten Vaccinations



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I've only ever given rabies vaccines to my kitties.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would get the kitten tested for FeLV and FIV, and then give it the full set of feline vaccinations. As far as I am aware, there are no cat vaccines that have been officially tested for more than annual coverage, but it is probable that the kitten series, plus one year booster, gives long term cover. But the incidence of FeLV in particular is extremely high in stray cat populations. More information here:Feline Leukemia Virus (FeLV) & Feline Immunodeficiency Virus (FIV): Winn Feline Foundation


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks, that's the kind of thing I need to know.


----------

